# For Sale - Carbon Martell Sujihiki



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2017)

*Stats*

Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - O1 (carbon tool steel)

Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 44-45mm (ish)

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal



The handle is a straight grained AZ Ironwood (lots of gold metallic flash) paired with streaked blond buffalo horn, a copper & G10 spacers. This one will look rich and will turn, over time, to a patina'd appearance along with the blade. 




**Note -**This knife is not finished** but it is 20% of the way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $90**. 

If you'd prefer to wait and see what she looks like before purchasing that's OK fine by me too, just shoot me a PM and I'll put your name down for first refusal, and so on. Just please understand that should someone else wish to purchase the knife in the meantime (before it's finished) I will sell it without consulting you. I'm trying to be as fair as possible, hope you can understand. *



Price - *$790*

Buy It Now Price - *$700

*(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2017)

Listing Correction:

The handle is a straight grained AZ Ironwood (lots of gold metallic flash) paired with streaked blond buffalo horn, a copper & G10 spacers





Price reduction as a result:

Price - *$790** $750*

Buy It Now Price - *$700* *$660*


----------



## dwalker (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi dave. Just FYI, I cannot read any of the text that is not red or white using the Android app.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2017)

dwalker said:


> Hi dave. Just FYI, I cannot read any of the text that is not red or white using the Android app.




White text? 

You can't read black text?

Something is screwy. I reported it to the admin. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Edge (Sep 23, 2017)

*This is what my android sees. Can dwalker uninstall and reinstall the app to make sure everything is compatible and up to date.*

Edited to make original in color so dwalker can see it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks Angie


----------



## nevrknow (Sep 23, 2017)

I spit beer reading this! This is too funny!


----------



## dwalker (Sep 24, 2017)

Well, this is what I see. It is probably something on my end.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Listing Correction:
> 
> The handle is a straight grained AZ Ironwood (lots of gold metallic flash) paired with streaked blond buffalo horn, a copper & G10 spacers
> 
> ...





I want to make it clear that when this knife is complete the "buy it now" price will disappear. 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2017)

Here's the completed handle for this knife. It's straight grained AZ Ironwood with streaked blond buffalo horn.

I have a new oil/varnish sealant that I'm mixing for oily woods that I used on this handle and I suspect that it should weather better than usual. 

The handle shows a nice sheen in person that wasn't picked up by the camera on this overcast day.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2017)

**Note -**This knife is still not finished** but it is 40% of the way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $90**. *:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Sep 29, 2017)

dwalker said:


> Well, this is what I see. It is probably something on my end.


I see the same. I think it's just the dark background option on your end. Worst case you can highlight/select Dave's text and it will be ledgable

See <settings> uncheck [ ]night reading mode. Solved it for me


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 4, 2017)

What do you guys think of the handle?


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 5, 2017)

It looks great to me Dave, I love straight grained ironwood and it looks sweet with the streaking in the horn.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 5, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> What do you guys think of the handle?



:ubersexy:

I think this piece of horn is the perfect match for this piece of Ironwood! Well played, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for your thoughts guys.


----------

